#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  How to get rid of giant geckkos

## Bung

The big fockers. I've had one outside for years but it's had a bunch of babies and the little buggers are everywhere inside now. need to find a way to humanely get rid of them.

Only options seem to be to catch them (bear in mind I have no courage when it comes to lizards/snakes) So I am thinking of buying a big fish pond net to nab them.

Buy a couple of locals some whiskey and let them do it (probably the best option)

Shoot them with my sons BB gun (the fun option but the one which will incur the most wrath from the mrs)

Get some wd 40 and a lighter and flame throw them (the even more fun option, I could wait until the mrs is out for that one but may end up burning down the house in the process)

They shit me. Had one in the bathroom last night all pissed off and there is still one in my workshop somewhere, Obviously I will find it when I am reaching for a tool and completely shit myself in the process.

I've also had a bat flying around inside lately but that is another story.

----------


## jandajoy

How big are they? 

We have loads of the small ones and welcome them. Keeps the insect population on the move.

----------


## Bung

The biiig ones. About a foot long when fully grown. Different breed than the little 'un's which I have no beef with. Ornery buggers, they get all pissed when you hassle them.

----------


## good2bhappy

and make one hell of a noise at night

----------


## Texpat

They're loud as fcuk too. About once an hour they rip off this: Geeek Geeeek Geeeek! 

There are a few in the trees outside my house and I'm afraid one will get inside. I killed one who was trying to move in about a month ago. If one were to get into the space between the ceiling-floor, I'm done.

----------


## ray23

A friend had a similar problem he bought fly paper and caught them that way. Down side someone still has to move them If they die where they are then your going to deal with ants.

Good luck maybe the whiskey idea is best

----------


## Happyman

Look in dark corners and behind things for their eggs -break them and put Dettol around the bits -they will move on - they stick the eggs to vertical surfaces sometimes !!! If you occasionally spray Dettol into dark corners they won't come back.

----------


## Texpat

The one I beat to a gooey pulp with a broomhandle ain't coming back anytime soon either.

Dettol -- have to look for it.

----------


## Loy Toy

Their called Dokgars and you say the word according to the sound they make.

My lot down this way are scared of them and was happy whenI got rid of the ones we had. On this cccasion I used a pellet gun.

In the past I have used my fishing rod and by making the fishing line into a lasso. Then put them in a bag and latter relocate them in the bush somewhere and a long distance from my house. They are attracted by lights and can travel a fair distance to get back.
Be careful if they bite you they are hard to get off.

Vicious bastards and will stand their ground and fight.

----------


## good2bhappy

cats are good or else a snake might help

----------


## Eliminator

Just get a forked stick, hold them sown and catch the little buggers behind their head and then you can let them go somewhere else.

----------


## good2bhappy

it is known as the Tokay gecko and is the 2nd largest.
The pit bull of the Gecko world

----------


## artist

Tell your mrsss to get rid of them thats one of her jobs

----------


## friscofrankie

> Dokgars


 :Very Happy:  
You do the funniest transliterations of any one on the board.  Remind to give yo a green.

I've got one living in my house somewhere too.  Do they eat the Littel fuckers?  I sure hope so.  At night I'll have ten of the little ones on my window screens, fighting, fucking and stealing moths and whatnot from each other.  I've stepped on a few in the last couple years, had them drop from the ceiling, one landed in my ol' lady's hair.  That was an exciting few moments  :Very Happy:  

The Tokae/Tokay/Dokgar (  :Smile:  ) is kind of cool.  He makes a Pocka-pocka noise as I chase across the outside walls and takes refuge under our stairs. He get under teh stair the ol' lady won;t go up or down.  She's slept on the couch a few times becasue of him.  

If they don't eat the little geckos  what can I feed him? do you tyhink I can train him to come when called?

----------


## CharleyFarley

They are good luck for your house, you should feel privileged.

The little brown ones are worse as their shit stains the paintwork, they get into any electrical device- fukked up for me a fax, a hairdryer, sewing machine, television, washing machine, gas heater...

 bastard things :Sad:

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Best flat mates I ever had. Ate all the bugs and only shit on the newspaper I put out on the balcony. (You can train them where to poo; just take their droppings where you want them to go -- they always poo in the same spot.)  They had babies, never bothered me even at nose to nose range. It's the bladdy tropics! They take care of the vermin. I love their gecko sound. If they call it nine times, it means good luck to you. Hard to get them to go past seven. Apparently, they call for the snakes who get the goo outta their gobs.

----------


## Bexar County Stud

I like 'em. And anyone goes a messin' with those friendly little bug killers around my house is gonna get a shotgun blast to the face!

----------


## jandajoy

Ah, now I know what your'e talking about. The "Geeek Geeeek Geeeek!" confused the issue. (Tex)
We've got 'em and they're good. I love the way they start calling and then it just fades away. As Charley said, they bring good luck.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

I am deeply saddened by the comments in this thread so far, apart from 
those of Eliminator who suggests a happier result for these poor hapless creatures, which afterall, are only out trying to earn an honest living. 

I am hoping that the comments were mostly tongue in cheek and this beautiful creature is not under threat from the dreaded farang, a bloody dangerous creature which has mostly stuffed the wildlife in his own territory, and now has migrated to a land where similarly ignorant souls have either destroyed or eaten most of their wildlife already. 

I would suggest that if the barking of this animal, and I know how disturbing it can be the first time you hear it, does really move you to kill the creature, then I would recommend that you seriously consider therapy.

Bloody hell, am I sounding like a rabid F'n greenie. Shit, pass me a hammer please.

----------


## Johnny Longprong

So as not to leave the other nature lovers out, Charleyfarley, Jetgordon, Bexar County Stud and Jandajoy can cancel their therapy this week as well as me.

----------


## Butterfly

They bring good luck, and shouldn't be killed or else it's bad luck,

I have one and sometimes he sits on the door of the fridge, quite big

He usually see me coming and leave immediately, tried to catch him once but run away,

mine is 30cm long, how big is yours  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Johny is on the turps again I see  :Smile: . 

Bung they make a nice soup. Skin comes off easy and just boil them up a bit and bung them in a ripe papaya for a bowl. The delish. As for killing them a whack with a stick seems to do the job. If superstitious get someone else to do the dirty deed.


^Gecko soup

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Very bloody disappointing WK. When I think about the f'n work I have put in trying to get your head around the importance of preserving the things natural, the trips to the bush, the marine environment, the fishing knowledge. 
Then you suddenly get a bit of a sunburnt neck!!!

Oh shit, pass me a razor blade please.

----------


## Begbie

They have some in the reptile house at Edinburgh Zoo with a sign saying that they're an endangered species. We had five of them in our bathroom when we lived in Bangkok.

----------


## Sir Burr

Endangered species my arse. Maybe in Edinburgh. Do they deep fry them?

----------


## melvbot

Ive got exactly the same problem. The mother one is about a foot long and the 3 or 4 babies are getting on for 6 odd inches. The annoying buggers stay on the wall but then come down for a dump in the kitchen bit. I'd love to get rid of them but they arent doing any real harm.

----------


## Tao

I seen a couple of these fighting each other once, or they could of been shagging, who knows... either way, very aggresive creatures.

----------


## Gerbil

> Ate all the bugs and only shit on the newspaper I put out on the balcony.


I had a girlfriend like that.  :bunny3:

----------


## Tao

This loving couple were definitely not fighting.  They were trying to be quiet but i could see what they were up to and snapped a pic...

Considerably smaller than those big Tokays though.

----------


## jandajoy

The Tokay Gecko is the second largest Gecko species, attaining lengths of about 30–40cm (11–15 inches) for males, and 20–30cm (7–11 inches) for females, with weights of 150–300g (5–10 oz). They are distinctive in appearance, with a bluish or grayish body, sporting spots ranging from light yellow to bright red. The Tokay is also considered the "pit bull" of the Gecko world due to the fact that when they bite their human handlers, they often won't let go for up to several hours at a time, and generally cannot be forcibly removed without causing harm to the Gecko. One way of getting a Tokay to release its hold is to submerge the animal in water, which will encourage the lizard to let go, without causing it any harm or undue stress.
Tokays are renowned for their aggressive disposition and (unusually for lizards) their loud vocalizations, sometimes referred to as a "bark". Their mating call, a loud croak, is variously described as sounding like _tokeh_ or _gekk-gekk,_ where both the common and the scientific name (deriving from onomatopoeic names in Malay, Sundanese, or Javanese), as well as the family name _Gekkonidae_ and the generic term _gecko_ come from.

Wikipedia.

----------


## jandajoy

If you thought of keeping one as a pet

www.pet-care-portal.com/tokay-gecko-care-sheet.html

----------


## jandajoy

*Tokay Gecko Care : Sexing*

Adult tokay geckos are fairly easy to sex. You should see a prominent V-shaped row of pre-anal pores just above the cloaca (you know, where the poop comes out of). You will also see what is called a hemipenal buldge. It is just how it sounds. There will be a bulge just above the cloaca as well. 
You may notice that females also have the V-shaped pre-anal pores, but they are much less defined. I guess I should have said that sexing is easy once you have positively identified both a male and a female for the first time. After that it's really simple.

----------


## Loy Toy

> *Tokay Gecko Care : Sexing*
> 
> Adult tokay geckos are fairly easy to sex. You should see a prominent V-shaped row of pre-anal pores just above the cloaca (you know, where the poop comes out of). You will also see what is called a hemipenal buldge. It is just how it sounds. There will be a bulge just above the cloaca as well. 
> You may notice that females also have the V-shaped pre-anal pores, but they are much less defined. I guess I should have said that sexing is easy once you have positively identified both a male and a female for the first time. After that it's really simple.


Very interesting information JJ.  :Smile: 

Don't think I will be lifting one of their tails to check it's V-shaped pre-anal pores though. Like squeezing the bum scent glands of a Rottweiler but only these fcukers can be more aggresive.

----------


## jandajoy

Ah well, no accounting for taste.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Ah well, no accounting for taste.


No disrespect intended JJ.

I don't know how the humping thing got on my post. I'll remove it.

I can handle snakes but those slimy things freak me out.

Had one in the bedroom once and couldn't get rid of it. Missus wouldn't sleep in the bedroom until I got a Thai guy in to catch it. He found three others and used welders gloves to handle them. Ate them I believe was their outcome!

----------


## jandajoy

Do Thais eat them? They eat most things. The wife has occassionaly cooked up a lizardy stew but it was more a small monitor lizard than a Tokay. 

Welding gloves are definately the way to go when handling anything like this. A mate of mine was running tours in the NT and through the Tanami. He got nipped by a Frill necked lizard. Infection set in and it got very serious. All kinds of nasties.

----------


## Thetyim

> Do Thais eat them?


Dirty Gecko recipe

----------


## jandajoy

Then simmer a medium sized tokay for 2 hours in the above 'till tender.

----------


## good2bhappy

Tokay yang!!!!!!!!!!!!
well about as tasty as rat

----------


## Gallowspole

Thai lore tells you to always sleep with your feet covered cos these buggers might come along and bite your toes. If you are unfortunate to get one attached to your extremities you have to lick your finger and then shove it up your arse to make it let go. Apparently. :Smile:

----------


## Spin

You know, I'd never kill one of these or eat one for that matter but I am perturbed by the fact they seem to be shouting "fcuk you!", "fcuk you!", "fcuk you!" at me :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Damn right. Sometimes it's quite eerie. Now I find 'em quite friendly in a strange sort of way.

----------


## sabang

I hear them often, quite a distinctive sound, but I've yet to see one.

----------


## caller

Ah, the Tokay Gecko. Something I came across whilst staying at the wifes family home near Korat back in April. 

I kept hearing this noise and thought I was dreaming it as no-one else was stirring, it sounded like it was about 6 inches from my head! It probably was for all I know? 

Next morning I learnt all about it, how it lives behind the cupboard and comes out for midnight snacks, they are so used to it, they don't notice it. Next night I got lucky and managed to get a shot of it, just the one, it moved pretty quick. The family think its lucky. Two months on and back in the UK, I still imagine I hear it!!

Someone sent me this link that records the noise it makes:

http://www.wam.umd.edu/~tangyz/tokaycall.wav

Course, I didn't know then how vicious they can be!!!

As you can see - the inspiration for my avatar.

----------


## Happyman

> Originally Posted by Jet Gorgon
> 
> Ate all the bugs and only shit on the newspaper I put out on the balcony.
> 
> 
> I had a girlfriend like that.


The visual image that generates is worth a green !!!

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Tao

> Course, I didn't know then how vicious they can be!!!


They are only vicious if you piss them off, we call ours Dirty Harry.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jet Gorgon
> ...


Nice one, Gerbil.
always loved touks and geckos. Had geckos territory fighting on my balcony ceiling alot. One would always fall off and inevitably land on my head or bare shoulder. Slimy eek. Also found one that had snuck into my fridge. Took him out, gave him a few light heart massages and he was gone in a few minutes. Lovely critters.

----------


## mrsquirrel

Had quite a few around my old house.

One lived above the back door, one out by the front door, a couple in the sheds, maybe they were husband and wife.

One naughty sod got into the bathroom. Had to chase it out - it attacked me so the missus caught it. I of course was screaming as this fucking half foot long lizard thing went for me.

Korea is boring when it comes to wildlife.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

I forgot my weirdest touk story. Moved to a new house with a western toilet. Pissed my mom cat off something fierce as she always peed in the squat jobbie. Anyhoo, a family of touks (mom, dad and a few rather large babies) had taken up residence in the toilet tank. Crikes. I couldn't pee as I remembered a Thai friend saying that a touk would bite when it felt attacked, get lockjaw and would not release until the next new moon. I had visions of a touk biting my a** and me running around with it hanging from my butt for a month.
The owner's pal came by with a loop wire on a stick and got a few. My dogs and kitties cornered another one in my bedroom. I caught it in my wire BBQ thingy that you toast bread or grill stuff in between the two metal parts. Carried it out to the gate and shook it free.

----------


## friscofrankie

I like mine and I'm keepin him.  Just look at those eyes;

----------


## jandajoy

Looks like saddle burns on his back. Beautiful creatures. Nice pic.

----------


## Bung

Well, very imformative suggestions. They are aggro buggers so I think the fishing rod lasso is the go. There was 3 in the lounge last night, 1 in the bedroom (big no no for me) 1 in my sehd that I tried unsuccessfully to get out and had it fight back and I think there is anoither in the bathroom so definately time to cull the little buggers. I'll dump them in the bush (or maybe the MIL will want to eat it) I did see a restaurant in Hong Kong that specialised in them. All this stems from an episode where I thought I had chased one out of my shed but he was just outside the door so as soon as I walked out it did a huge bark right next to me and I screamed just like Homer Simpson much to the wife and sons delight.

----------


## BugginOut

If you hire Thais to come take a gecko out of your house, then you're the biggest bunch of pussies I've yet to come across. You might as well start wearing a dress.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

You just need one of these cheap rack thingys (the Thai ones with the mesh kinda wire). Gently clamp the touk's head and neck, walk to the jungle area, open the wire sides and throw the touk in the jungle. If I can do it, so can you.
American specimen:

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> I like mine and I'm keepin him.  Just look at those eyes;


Cute little feller.

As for them being aggressive, I've never seen it. In fact, they seem very shy and skittish.

----------


## Texpat

... and loud. That's why they're not welcome in my house.

----------


## Loy Toy

> Well, very imformative suggestions. They are aggro buggers so I think the fishing rod lasso is the go. There was 3 in the lounge last night, 1 in the bedroom (big no no for me) 1 in my sehd that I tried unsuccessfully to get out and had it fight back and I think there is anoither in the bathroom so definately time to cull the little buggers. I'll dump them in the bush (or maybe the MIL will want to eat it) I did see a restaurant in Hong Kong that specialised in them. All this stems from an episode where I thought I had chased one out of my shed but he was just outside the door so as soon as I walked out it did a huge bark right next to me and I screamed just like Homer Simpson much to the wife and sons delight.


Thats how I do it with a fishing rod and lasso.

Doesn't hurt the big buggers but make sure you release them at least 1/2 Km away from your house. They will march right back and if they can see the light and or can hear their mate barking.

The fishing rod suggestion is good because they have been known to leap at their attackers (never seen it though) and you can keep at a safe distance.

Had one fighting with a snake in my garden one day and they were locked together for days. Don't now which creature actually won the battle but woke up one day and they were both gone.

If I can only somehow learn how to post pictures  :Sad: .

----------


## Bung

I'm gonna try the dettol spray. Sounds good and easy.

----------


## jandajoy

> I'm gonna try the dettol spray. Sounds good and easy.


Kills Cane toads. Shame to kill tokays though.

----------


## Loy Toy

Agreed JJ I also don't like to kill the creatures.

If you can tell me how I can remove one from my little girl (and if one latches onto her and without killing it) I would appreciate to know.

Won't find one, including snakes on our property because of this fear.

----------


## Sir Burr

^
Didn't someone say you put them underwater? They have to let go to breathe.

----------


## Bung

^^ Won't spray it on them just around where they like to hang out. Apparently they move on as a poster mentioned earlier. Not surprised if it would kill them.

----------


## jandajoy

> Agreed JJ I also don't like to kill the creatures.
> 
> If you can tell me how I can remove one from my little girl (and if one latches onto her and without killing it) I would appreciate to know.
> 
> Won't find one, including snakes on our property because of this fear.


No worries.

Take small screaming girl with attached reptile and plunge into large tub of water, whilst holding girls nose, having told her to hold breath, a lot.  (Helpfull hint = Don't tell reptile this.)

After a few minutes extract the pair of them and shake vigorously. One of them should fall off.

If not re-immerse. Increasing time scale.

By this time one of the two might be turning a sort of greenish blue colour. If it's you daughter it's probably best to haul her out. If it's the reptile don't be phased the cnuts just having you on with his chamelian ways.

Anyway, continue treatment to within a hairs breadth of daughters life.

All fails drag em out and club the cnut to death with a big stick.

Get wife to take daughter to docs for vaccinations, stitches etc.

Educational outcomes for daughter; 

don't mess with slimy greasy bastards.
don't let things/people touch you with their mouths
It might look pretty but you don't want it inside you.

Educational Outcomes for lizard;

Don't get caught.

Happy to help........ :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Whoooww there JJ.

I think I should stick to the bucket of water and try to drown the monster (the Tokgar not my daughter). Depends also what part of her body it has attached itself too.

Thanks for the step by step plan of action.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Pleasure to be of service to you mate.

----------


## bestofsiamdotcom

I have a small gecko living under my computer desk and he's actually become quite tame.  We leave him bread crumbs and even tiny bits of chicken.  I'm worried when he grows larger he might bite off my toe while I'm working on the computer.

----------


## attaboy

> Thai lore tells you to always sleep with your feet covered cos these buggers might come along and bite your toes. If you are unfortunate to get one attached to your extremities you have to lick your finger and then shove it up your arse to make it let go. Apparently.


Well, as long as you're supposed to lick before and not after.  If it were after, then I'd consider it some sort of local mumbo-jumbo.

----------

